# Customs clearancee for iPad.



## HellFragger (Mar 23, 2012)

My friend is bringing me the new iPad from Singapore. but he's not sure as to how to save it from greedy Custom officers at Mumbai Airport.

Any tips, advice or help in this regard would be much appreciated...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2012)

actually if the imported item you recieve is a gift from someone no duty should be levied(the item has to be mailed/couriered and the sender and recipient should have different addresses)
but in India you have to "gift" customs people some green if you want to get your item cleared
so the best option is
tell your friend to courier the ipad to you


----------



## HellFragger (Mar 23, 2012)

@CommanderShawnzer : Gift items are allowed only upto a value of Rs 10000/- afaik


----------



## Sarath (Mar 23, 2012)

iPad? Seriously?

I don't think they would bother unless you furnish it yourself.
I would suggest keeping it in your bag and calling it your work laptop, unless he is getting too many gadgets.


----------



## Faun (Mar 23, 2012)

Sarath said:


> I would suggest keeping it in your bag and calling it your work laptop, unless he is getting too many gadgets.


Yes, break the seal before too.


----------



## iinfi (Mar 23, 2012)

remove the cover and throw it and keep the accessories separately .. and tell them its an old item and not a new one....
customs are still smart asses.. they mite ask for the bill


----------



## HellFragger (Mar 24, 2012)

After much deliberation, I think I will pay the customs duty, and not take any chances( I had lost a Panasonic GF1 earlier, hence the paranoia ). 

Any ideas on what would it amount to ?

SGD 958 = 38,890 INR for 32GB Wifi+4G model.

Can someone please give an idea how to calculate customs tax ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Ya,Tell me to bring your ipad,And act like its his.
Youll be safe then.
My friends friend had to pay a gift of 10k to the customs for getting his ipad


----------



## HellFragger (Mar 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ya,Tell me to bring your ipad,And act like its his.
> Youll be safe then.
> My friends friend had to pay a gift of 10k to the customs for getting his ipad



am sorry i don't quite get it. From what i understand there is a 25K limit for duty free stuff when coming from abroad after more than 3 days stay. 

i foudn this link

are you saying you still had to pay 10 K ?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

HellFragger said:


> am sorry i don't quite get it. From what i understand there is a 25K limit for duty free stuff when coming from abroad after more than 3 days stay.
> 
> i foudn this link
> 
> are you saying you still had to pay 10 K ?



Not me my friend had to pay,Well i doubt of the 25k mark also.
But tell your friend to open the ipad package,and bring it without a box.So no customs


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 24, 2012)

HellFragger said:


> am sorry i don't quite get it. From what i understand there is a 25K limit for duty free stuff when coming from abroad after more than 3 days stay.
> 
> i foudn this link
> 
> are you saying you still had to pay 10 K ?



Just to update.. 
In Budget 2012.. this limit of 25k is increased to Rs35000/-.....  for government.. 



> Import duty free amount limit raised to Rs 35000 from 25000. So guys coming from abroad can bring more stuff.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2012)

Custom duty is for objects that you are bringing into India unused. So ask ur friend to use that ipad and bring it as if he owns it. I am sure they wont check for the ipad specifically. He can put it in his cargo baggage if you think that having it in his hand baggage is going to create problems.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok fine I will step in:

1. Keep the iPad in the regular check in luggage. No one will ask for a small gadget stuck between clothes. 

2. In case you are not convinced, ask him to open the seal and keep the iPad seperately in another bag and the accessories in another bag.

3. If still not convinced, then ask your friend to get the iPad (only the pad) in the hand baggage.

4. If still not convinced, ask your friend to carry it in your hand.

5. Finally, if still not convinced, take the (mandatory) immigration receipt, enter iPad as electronic accessory and furnish it for customs duty. They will give you an estimate and you pay the duty accordingly, take the receipt and receive you iPad from your friend. 

I have only ever had to pay customs once in my life, which is when my family was shifting back to India. Since we had a ginormous amount of electronics on us, we paid a partly 3k for customs. I LOLLED! I calculated it to be around 10-20k


----------



## HellFragger (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you all for all the input. I think i have enough to getby this. 

Thanks all once again !


----------

